# Trainerroad vs Cyclo90?



## eric.radhik (Jun 5, 2013)

Just wanted to ask about experiences with both and if they are recommended.

Me: Big guy rider re-developing myself back to an ideal weight to hang out with my kids longer.

I ride practically 5 times a week with 10 mile hill rides before work and 30+ mile ride on the weekend. Two kids, wife and work keep me pretty busy at night so that is the most time Im going to get out of the week. I do have the ability to add in-home trainer rides and I saw these products and they remind me of P90X for cyclists.


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

Trainer road.
No contest.
Check out the sufferfest vids.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Also Trainerroad, also no contest.


----------



## cyclo-man (Oct 4, 2013)

I use Cyclo90 and am a big fan. The first six weeks of the Base program - my FTP went up 12% - that's huge. Another advantage is that the program has lots of off-bike drills with weights and plyo-metrics which are designed to give you functional strength on the bike. Trust me- as someone who used to powerlift 20 years ago - these off-bike workouts -with low weight or even body weight - are @ss kickers. 
I can wholeheartedly say that the cyclo90 program put me in the best shape of my life - and cleared up some nagging sports injuries I had for years (which I now realized was from muscle imbalances in my legs and upper back).


----------



## Threshold82 (Apr 20, 2011)

I can't really say anything for TrainerRoad since I haven't had a chance to use it but this year I started the Cyclo90 Base Training and it has been working great so far. Just after about 3 weeks of the base program, I felt absolutely amazing.

What amazes me is how cyclist have no problem spending hundreds of $$ on lighter components for the bike that save a few grams here and there, which typically does not show any noticeable difference in performance, however cyclists have a hard time spending smaller amounts of $$ ($100) that will net you such a performance boost within a short amount of time, regardless of the training program used.


----------



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

Cyclo 90 hit session profiles are available on trainer road. Best of both worlds.


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

41ants said:


> Cyclo 90 hit session profiles are available on trainer road. Best of both worlds.


This is what I do also. They work great together.


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

Trainer road and sufferfest. Great workouts that keep the trainer as interesting as a trainer can get.


----------



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

SRV said:


> This is what I do also. They work great together.


"Wagon Wheels!" LOL


----------



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

I just recently bought a Kurt Kinetic 2.0. What else do I need for Trainer road?


----------



## 3DKiwi (Dec 1, 2012)

Bit late replying but with Trainerroad you also need an Ant+ cadence and speed sensor plus an Ant+ USB stick to plu into your computer. This then connects your bike in real time to Trainerroad.

Another vote for Cyclo90 training by Graeme Street. Excellent training.


----------

